# Cervelo owners please reply



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Hello there all Cervelo owners. I have my eye on a new 2006 Cervelo R2.5 Team or the Soloist. I just want a bike that is very comfortable and easy on the body. What's the differance between the two? I really like Cervelo bikes alot. I'm might go fully Campy new or just buy the frame and swap all my stuff from my Specialized Allez. Does anyone of any idea on prices for these bikes? Thanks so much.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

*No Cervelo owners here*

Just looking for some detailed information about their bikes and ones that ride them. Thanks everyone.


----------



## leadag (Jan 4, 2005)

slowtwitch.com ... tri geeks. they love cervelo
pricing available on the cervelo website too http://www.cervelo.com/prices/usa.html


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

Wicked2006 said:


> Hello there all Cervelo owners. I have my eye on a new 2006 Cervelo R2.5 Team or the Soloist. I just want a bike that is very comfortable and easy on the body. What's the differance between the two? I really like Cervelo bikes alot. I'm might go fully Campy new or just buy the frame and swap all my stuff from my Specialized Allez. Does anyone of any idea on prices for these bikes? Thanks so much.


I'm considering upgrading from an Allez to a Soloist, also. Probably won't test ride until later next month-let me know if you pull the trigger. And I'm a century rider-no designs on racing, and most of the reviews I've seen have been folks who race Cervelos.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Need a Carbon Frame*



Rushfan said:
 

> I'm considering upgrading from an Allez to a Soloist, also. Probably won't test ride until later next month-let me know if you pull the trigger. And I'm a century rider-no designs on racing, and most of the reviews I've seen have been folks who race Cervelos.


I really like Cervelos but the prices are spendy. I'm sure I can get a deal on one for cheap. Not sure what I really want to do. Anything carbon will work for me. I want carbon. Alum. is hard on the body but getting used to it. I'll probably get a new frame in the next few months. We'll see what happens. Right now the a Allez is working out ok after all my upgrades. Peace!


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

Wicked2006 said:


> I really like Cervelos but the prices are spendy. I'm sure I can get a deal on one for cheap. Not sure what I really want to do. Anything carbon will work for me. I want carbon. Alum. is hard on the body but getting used to it. I'll probably get a new frame in the next few months. We'll see what happens. Right now the a Allez is working out ok after all my upgrades. Peace!


I've got on my list the Specialized Roubaix Elite, Kestrel Talon, and a Soloist. Might consider Cannondale, but won't know until I start getting fitted. Good luck with it. NorCal, right? I'm probably going to buy from Davis Wheelworks.


----------



## jbrumm (Aug 8, 2004)

Wicked2006 said:


> I really like Cervelos but the prices are spendy. I'm sure I can get a deal on one for cheap. Not sure what I really want to do. Anything carbon will work for me. I want carbon. Alum. is hard on the body but getting used to it. I'll probably get a new frame in the next few months. We'll see what happens. Right now the a Allez is working out ok after all my upgrades. Peace!


Actually, cervelo frames are good values and not as pricey as other similar bikes. I have a soloist and a r2.5. The 2.5 is stiffer and lighter. It also is more quiet. The soloist internal cable routing makes noises and the areo seat post clicks at the joint between the head and the post. 

Both bikes are great. I rode trek, and switched to cervelo. Very happy that I did.


----------



## jhbeeton (Dec 8, 2004)

*R2.5 vs soloist*

I've put 2500 miles on my R2.5 and have done a fair bit of climbing considering I'm based out of Toronto ON. The R2.5 is an absolutely comfortable bike that begs to be let out to play for hours on end. Like me it takes an hour before the real plus' begin to reveal themselves ( in my case it takes that long to find 5th gear and finally get the revs down). The bike with stock Team kit and Velomax training wheels is 17 lbs ( size 58 with pedals, cages & a HAC4) ... some careful selection of wheels, tubes and tires could easily get this down. There are some quirks with the carbon frame that have been consistant with other manufacturer's (ie clear coat cracks (not percievably a good thing) in areas where the tubes are inserted into lugs and the tubes flex to accomodate road vibration ... this is a good thing. 

The soloist on the other hand is a pretty harsh contrast and screams absolute energy efficiency ... unfortunately energy from rider to ground also includes energy from ground to rider (Avoid pave unless you've got the 25mm @ 100psi tires). I've ridden with buds with the soloist and unless you are Jacob Pil making a dash off the front for the win, I'm thinking that your body will thank you for the significantly more comfortable R2.5 ... Mind you there is probobly a compromise with the more expensive & upcoming Soloist Carbon ... drool.

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2005)

I have a 2004 Soloist and LOVE it. I have abandoned my 2004 Colnago Dream B-Stay completely. The Soloist is FAR more stiffer in the BB area and transfers power miles better than the Colnago. The ride is SLIGHTLY harsher however, this can be taken care of. Originally, I was riding the Kysrium SSL's on the Soloist and switched to the Zipp 404s - huge difference in ride quality. I never had any issues with Soloist and would highly advise the purchase of one. They are priced far lower than the big name imports as well.

I like the Soloist so much that I have the Carbon version on order. I do not even know the price at this point however, I really want one. This frameset is suppose to be the best thing since sliced bread.

Cheers!


----------



## RStoR (Oct 8, 2005)

*Watch for R3*

Just a heads up that Cervelo is debutting the R3 which is lighter than the R2.5 and stiffer due to a square-oval downtube.


----------



## jbrumm (Aug 8, 2004)

RStoR said:


> Just a heads up that Cervelo is debutting the R3 which is lighter than the R2.5 and stiffer due to a square-oval downtube.


When, Where, How do you know? Just when I was figuring out how I was going to swing a carbon soloist they have to put an r3 in front of me


----------



## RStoR (Oct 8, 2005)

*R3*



jbrumm said:


> When, Where, How do you know? Just when I was figuring out how I was going to swing a carbon soloist they have to put an r3 in front of me


Here is the press release. 
http://www.cervelo.com/media/Interbike%20'05.REL.pdf

A local triathlon store is trying to persuade me to ride a R3 as sort of a sponsorship package. I am holding the spec sheet in my hand but have no availability date as of yet. 

Geometry: same as R2.5
Frame: superlight Cervelo squoval smartwall carbon (looks BIG in picture) 870g
*square at headtube and oval at BB
* seat stays are flat horizontally & tiny for added comfort. 
Fork: Alpha-Q sub3 full carbon
Headset: Cane Creek 1-1/8
Component Kit: Dura-Ace 10, FSA SLK MegaExo Crank/BB, Ultegra10 cass. 
Bars: FSA RD 250
Stem: FSA ST OS 140
Seat: Selle Italia SLK XP
Seatpost: Cervelo carbon
Wheels: Velomax/Easton Circuit 
Color: New Team CSC graphics

I do not having pricing in front of me but I seem to recall $4000-4100 US retail.


----------



## kevlar1973 (Sep 22, 2005)

Had a Soloist, overpriced too stiff in the back end and too flexy in the bottom bracket. I was happy to see this thing go. For the same price you can buy an Argon18 Krypton with 105 and it is a full carbon frame. Can't wait for my new Gallium to show up. http://www.veloargon18.com or check out Cadence Cycling in Philly.


----------



## RStoR (Oct 8, 2005)

> This is the new Cervelo R3. This bike is much different than the R2.5. It features tubing that changes from square to oval and allows improved stiffness and weight savings. They have designed this to be torsionally rigid in high speed turns so the rider can go into and come out of turns faster. One of the coolest things about it is how thin the seat stays are. They are designed to give the bike some vertical compliance. The rear end also has much improved tire clearance over the still available R2.5 Carbon.















https://www.oldtownbicycle.com/newsite/ib2005.htm


----------



## dealex (Sep 16, 2005)

I just got the r 2.5 team knowing about the r3. i looked into it and the lbs told me it was going to be about 600-800$ u.s. more then the r 2.5. The price of my full team was already more then I inteneded on spending. And for about a 1/2 -1 pound difference in weight i decided to save the $.


----------



## jhbeeton (Dec 8, 2004)

*R2.5 vs R3*

I don't think that you can go wrong when you are looking at frames of this quality and pedigree ... it's not likely that the like's of Basso & Sastre for CSC would trust their livelyhoods to a frame unless it was well suited to the tasks at hand ... which in their cases often involve 200+km over varying topography & ashphalt day after day ....

I am intrigued by the R3 ... reinforced headtube to provide the impact resistance that can be encountered while ... riding with the guys ... The seatstays are "wafer thin" which would probobly make for a silky ride ... the question would be how much that structure could endure in impacts and whether it would differ from the R2.5s beefier looking stays. The chainstays look stout and the carbon flake patern in the front end looks great.

Let me know how you find your first few rides ...


----------

